# Moving heavy vintage sewing machines is a lot of work



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Moving, relocating, vintage cast iron machines is a back breaking job. Those things weigh a ton. And when you have a bunch of them the weight is accumulative.
My wife and I have wanted to move the machines out of the house for a while to clean and reorganize it. Unfortunately we've got to now. Seems the landlord didn't pay his mortgage and has recently defaulted to the bank.
Lots of drama but we have to go to court tomorrow. Not sure what's gonna happen there, but for sure we've got to move.
So, we rented a 10x20 foot storage locker (I have alterior <SP? motives ) and are in the progress of moving all the machines and sewing into it. Well, day before yesterday we emptied the front room of machines. A treadle and a cabinet two portables and two tubs of accessories. A couple from the middle room went too.
Wow! really does open up some room. 
Yesterday we got the little red Nissan PU loaded with another load, I'll be taking that to the locker in a bit.
Then another 30 or so in the basement, then the garage, and then the sewing supplies.

I doubt we'll be able to get it all inside the locker. So a lot of it has to go. Craig's list is a waste of time around here. I don't want to get into shipping machines. I don't have the boxes or padding or time.

So here I'm sitting trying to figure out how to get most of them rehomed. I really like them, but I went overboard and now I'm gonna pay for it. My back and knees are screaming and the Dr.s won't give me anything for the pain. My wife and I are alone here in IL with no physical help at all. OH well.

If anyone has any ideas on how to rehome a bunch of these machines quickly, I'm all ears.

If anyone has a machine they want, ask me, I might have it. 

Thanks for listening to my rant. Hopefully this isn't in a wrong place. 

Joe


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I had to empty my parents home and had an auction house come in, they hauled everything to the auction house, but they charge to do that, and then they take a percent I think 40%. We got some money but in the end not alot. The cost to have them haul the stuff took a big chunk of the money made. But I had no other option.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

tell me about it!

does help to make us realize that maybe more it not better. 

my only way to rehome quickly is if I'm willing to haul them away. Works good when I've got someone to take them too - otherwise it's to the dump. 

People don't like to hear that- but when I can't give stuff away, what else is the option?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if a make an offer yard sale is the answer?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Forcast said:


> I wonder if a make an offer yard sale is the answer?


We've actually given that or a form of it some thought. That does take time though and we'll know tomorrow afternoon what's gonna happen.

I have a suspicion that a bunch of the machines are going to end up being donated to thrift stores. 


Joe


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Have you thought about ebay...pick up only? I've never done that but I do know people who have picked up things.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

4H, youth group or community center? Nursing homes? Assisted living?

Good luck. It is a huge task.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Before hauling anything off to the dump, please consider giving the Vietnam Veterans of America a call. They will be very, very happy to pick it up!

http://www.pickupplease.org/schedule-ppc?gclid=CP_B1pH6wsUCFZOLaQodDzwAYw

Here's a bit of info about them http://www.pickupplease.org/about-vva


.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

not sure about vintage machines. Mom had some and they did not want them. people like the cabinet ones for tables. but never hurts to ask.


----------

